
Zero latency communications - matthewsinclair
https://medium.com/@matthewsinclair/0080-zero-latency-communications-5fc314f4acec?source=linkShare-2d9370f7f6e1-1532160855
======
modells
Zero latency noise, interruptions and distractions. There should be a nonzero-
sum cost (ie getting up and walking to another office) for even informal
meetings because meetings are time sinks, not getting things done. Better yet
is to have an IoT “traffic signal” beyond headphones that indicates level of
focus, urgency and/or social receptivity.

